# PSE Edge 5050 cm



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a PSE Edge 5050 cm bow and would like to know if anybody has the specs for the cables and string for this bow. It has 65 to 80 lbs limbs and has the 28" draw wheels on it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

43.5 cables and 58 on the string. Just built a set last night.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

NP Archery said:


> 43.5 cables and 58 on the string. Just built a set last night.


Thanks, I have a pair of cables that are 43.75 can I use them or would that mess up the bow?


----------

